# Duty Free



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll be in Dubai next weekend (yippee!!) I have a couple of questions for you guru's!

What is the duty free allowance for tobacco and alcohol at Dubai airport?

Are the Customs folk really as bad as portrayed in the press? (I tend not to believe the press but......)

Thanks for any help and advice!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

don't bother with cigs they are cheap on the 'outside!'. You are entitled to 4 bottles of anything - but get spirits, better value!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Geordie! Same as here then, no such thing as cheap duty free!

Another question - what type of plugs are used on electrical goods? I use the continental 2 pin plugs, I've heard Dubai uses these AND the UK type 3 pin plug!

Thanks!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

3 pin ones, but some stuff comes with a two pin so just use an adapter.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in replying, Geordie.....been having lunch by the Med this afternoon!! 

Thanks for your help, its been very useful.

Looking forward to my first trip to the Middle East next weekend!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

take care, I hope it all works out for you. there is a nice little spanish bar down at Wafi City called Sevilles, check it out, it's really lovely, and the staff are all spanish.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I saw this when I was doing my research on Dubai - I just hope that the tapas are really good as it'll become my local! Saying that, I do enjoy making my own tapas at home now, I've just moved into Moroccan tagines too....pity the wasteline doesn't like it as much as the taste buds! 

Thanks once again for your help, Geordie, you're a star and a great asset to this Forum!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope it all works out for you, the tapa's are great and I am sure you will make some great friends down there. It is where the Spanish Community meet up, not that you should just limit your friends to Spaniards though. Have fun! let's us know how you get on etc. I am sure there will be loads more questions to come yet.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Passanda - last time I ate at Sevilles the food was awful and we had to send most of it back 

What other types of food do you like? We can suggest plenty of fab restaurants.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, once again, Geordie, its good to know there is a Spanish community as I would hate to lose my Spanish language skills I've learnt over the past 4 years!

Elphaba, Indian is my favourite but I enjoy food from many countries. I'm keen to try Persian and Arabic dishes as I've not really had the opportunity to try them. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Asha's at Wafi - great Indian food! I enjoyed my last trip to Sevilles though! great fun. There are loads of good Indian places around town. Yes Elphaba your right we know plenty of good eateries!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ha ha! I'm wondering if its an Expat thing to check out the eateries.....I belong to a Forum for British Expats here in Spain and if people didn't know us, they would think we spend our entire lives checking out Restaurants!!

I'm not sure I'll have time to check out Sevilles but will definitely look for it when I'm next over.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai has a plethora of great restaurants - you won't go hungry. 

There are tons of Indian/Pakistani restaurants and an Arabic/Lebanese place on every corner. 

If you know where you will be staying/working, we can you tell what is nearby.


For a late night snack you cannot beat a good chicken or lamb shwarma!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Where there is an Expat, you'll find zillions of eateries to satisfy demand, IMO!

I'm going to be staying in a private apartment about 10 mins walk from the Jumeria Rotana Hotel - I'm checking out maps as we speak so I can orientate myself.

Where is the nearest shopping mall to the above mentioned? I'm not a huge fan of shopping but I'd like to take a look around while I'm over.

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Jumeirah Rotana is in Satwa.

No malls that close, but in cab Mercato is about 10 mins, Deira City Centre approx 15-20 depending on traffic, Burjuman approx 10-15 mins, Mall of the Emirates (with the ski slope) probably 20-30 mins. All timings depend on time of day & traffic.

There are a few restaurants & bars in the Jumeirah Rotana. Boston Bar is a general/sports bar. Brauhaus is unsurprisingly German (fab sausages). 

On the other side of Al Diyafah St you'll find Mallah (sp?) a good, if basic, Lebanese place. the famous Ravi's is a short walk away. 

Other reasonable eateries can be found in the Rydges Plaza hotel, on the roundabout a few minutes walk. Don't be put off my the appearance - a concrete block. St Andrews is a little 'British' pub & Aussie Legends a bar (pub quiz Monday, live music on Thursday). Also houses an Italian, Southern Indian, Mexican, Chinese & Billy Blues - famous for ribs.


That should keep you going!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have a telephone number for the nearest Weight Watchers? Ha ha ha ha!!

Thanks, Elphaba, very useful info.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Has no one told you about the famous Dubai Stone?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

good god I lived there for years!!! great place to live! there is a new great mall that has opened on the corner of Al Diyafah and the Al Wasl Road, it is called Al Ghazal, great place to while away a few hours. Like Elphaba says - Al Mulla is a must! well done - I bet your in Dune Building?


----------

